# Rafia (Spelling?) Safe or not



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was at the dollar tree today and they had alot of Hawaiian stuff out

and they had a entire rack of Rafia Skirts(grass skirts) , First thing we thought of was Shredding toys for the birds 

BUT i was unsure if it was safe or not So i didn't buy any. Until i can get a definite answer


Oh and they also had several Plain wreaths (so you can make your own design) I was able to tell they were untreated. but still wasn't sure if it was safe or not, But I was so seeing a swing or a orb toy for the budgies out of it - IF it is safe any way.

I was surprised to find Sisal Rope at the dollar Tree though  got 2 packages for a whole $2 total ($1 each lol)


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Undyed raffia is ok, dyed stuff, it depends on what's been used to dye it. Food colouring would probably work to dye it if you buy plain raffia.


----------



## jakeandoscar (Apr 13, 2009)

I would say the skirts no but the wreaths yes. I use the wreaths from dollar stores. Plain raffa is ok but make sure you are safe with it because raffia 1) gets wrapped up in knots very easily and 2) is very very strong and I doubt a bird could break through it. I don't know how thick or whatever the skirts are but I know the raffia at wal- mart is strong. I'm 6 foot 3 inches and like 300 pounds and I have a hard time pulling it apart.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

As far as the raffia and sisal rope goes - smell it. Honestly!! I bought some sisal rope from our $store with the intention of using it for the birds, however when I opened the package it smelled like GASOLINE!!
Sometimes these items are treated with chemicals (lord knows why!) and it makes them unsafe for the birds especially. 
So really, remove the packaging and SMELL IT. 
If no smell, then it's OK.
If it smells, then it's NO GOOD.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spikes breeder has told me not to buy anything from a dollar store as you never know where it is from or what could be in it, oil, lead ect.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

babybreau said:


> As far as the raffia and sisal rope goes - smell it. Honestly!! I bought some sisal rope from our $store with the intention of using it for the birds, however when I opened the package it smelled like GASOLINE!!
> Sometimes these items are treated with chemicals (lord knows why!) and it makes them unsafe for the birds especially.
> So really, remove the packaging and SMELL IT.
> If no smell, then it's OK.
> If it smells, then it's NO GOOD.



Yep found that out when i opened the Sisal rope and it smelled like motor oil or it could of been gasoline, I just know it about knocked me over 

So it wasn't used. I'm sure i'll find something to use it for, I'm sure it'll work to hold up tomato plants or to hang wind chimes or something up outside lol


oh and the Rafia - i was planning on cutting it in to smaller pieces and shoving it inside wiffle balls - not to hang toys with or any thing like that.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

the smell test works on SOOOOOOO many things!! LOL


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

babybreau said:


> the smell test works on SOOOOOOO many things!! LOL


Ya, worked great on my husband LOL



But seriously, I think it would be fine in short pieces. We used to make toys from it. 

I, however, MUST agree with jakeandoscar. That stuff can be murder! We had a gift basket wrapped with the stuff on the outside. Decorative as it may have been, it made it nearly impossible to open without some sort of cutting device. My husband ended up cutting his hand trying to rip it off there LOL


----------

